# NON-ISSUED, POPULAR MILITARY WATCHES OF THE VIETNAM WAR



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I've just read this article somewhere else and thought it was worth a share :thumbsup:

http://wornandwound.com/the-px-watches-of-vietnam-a-survey-of-non-issued-popular-military-watches-of-the-vietnam-war/


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Very interesting read Richard, thanks for posting. :thumbsup:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

A little while back I posted this image below in this thread :- http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/118437-vietnam/&tab=comments#comment-1273042










As you can see, the guy in the front is wearing a Glycine Airman in this somewhat well-know photo...


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I missed that one but will have a read


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

relaxer7 said:


> I've just read this article somewhere else and thought it was worth a share :thumbsup:
> 
> http://wornandwound.com/the-px-watches-of-vietnam-a-survey-of-non-issued-popular-military-watches-of-the-vietnam-war/


 If only. "Subs and GMT Masters cost between $190-$240 in the late 1960s".


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I know! Imagine what they'll cost in 2060 :laugh:


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice read! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Good article I enjoyed that.

I seem to recall the Ollech & Wajs watches were popular PX choices too.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

ETCHY said:


> Good article I enjoyed that.
> I seem to recall the Ollech & Wajs watches were popular PX choices too.


And mail order, too. I think I lost a bunch of old O&W watch ads in a hard drive crash, but I recall ads like "a Swiss watch for only $__" that were popular with soldiers, sailors, flyboys. I learned of the brand on this forum.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

ETCHY said:


> Good article I enjoyed that.
> 
> I seem to recall the Ollech & Wajs watches were popular PX choices too.


 M65's apparently,


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

WRENCH said:


> M65's apparently,


 That's very nice, I had one of those many moons ago (bought it from Roy). Another watch I should never have flipped !

Felt like a more substantial CWC G10 as I recall.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

ETCHY said:


> Felt﻿ like﻿ a more su﻿bstantial﻿ CWC G1﻿0 as I﻿ rec﻿all.﻿


 Can't fault it. It was my daily wearer for a number of years. Probably one of the best value for money watches I've got. It's had a coup!e of services, and It keeps good time.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

WRENCH said:


> Can't fault it. It was my daily wearer for a number of years. Probably one of the best value for money watches I've got. It's had a coup!e of services, and It keeps good time.


 Yep they're definitely a nice thing. Got to say I don't seem to recall seeing that many pics or mention of them on forums either. All the other O&W types are mentioned but that model never seems to crop up often. Definitely one to hold onto :thumbsup:


----------



## Loris-76 (May 28, 2018)

Very interesting, thanks so much for sharing


----------



## The_Blues (Jul 22, 2018)

Having a father who's a Vietnam vet. It was an interesting link.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

artistmike said:


> A little while back I posted this image below in this thread :- http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/118437-vietnam/&tab=comments#comment-1273042
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 AND wearing a Nikon F camera. is he a military photographer or a camera collector? it was in this time frame that the internet could send a pix. around the world in 15 minutes. vin


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

vinn said:


> AND wearing a Nikon F camera. is he a military photographer or a camera collector? it was in this time frame that the internet could send a pix. around the world in 15 minutes. vin


 'He' is Don McCullin, the internationally renowned photographer, who the article is about..


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

noticed this in a reply, and made me smile, could save you being eaten :laugh:

deano

He noted that aside from the robustness and accuracy of Rolex sports models (subs and gmts), operators wore them for an additional reason. They were also, essentially, wearable blood chits. You could have a fair amount of confidence than even in a relatively remote village, the elder/chief would know what a Rolex was and would be willing to trade assistance for your timepiece


----------

